# New adapters coming for the RF mount [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 24, 2020)

> I previously mentioned that we’d be getting new adapters in 2020 for the RF mount, but I wasn’t sure which adapters were coming next.
> I have been told the following adapters will be coming this year.
> 
> PL to RF with Cooke/i
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## addola (Jul 24, 2020)

If there's a PL (Arri) adapter, then it is probably intended for a future RF-mount Cinema camera!

I think the speedbooster is for super-35 sensors, and maybe also for cropped modes.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 24, 2020)

If Canon could figure out a way to adapt M-series lenses to the RF and visa versa with backfocus correction optics, I would gladly pay handsomely for one...too bad I don't think anyone else would. Haha


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 24, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


right.. so It means a RF mount cinema camera is in the work now..


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 24, 2020)

addola said:


> If there's a PL (Arri) adapter, then it is probably intended for a future RF-mount Cinema camera!
> 
> I think the speedbooster is for super-35 sensors, and maybe also for cropped modes.



I'm thinking the speed booster is for the future APS-C R series. That would be awesome!


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 24, 2020)

Those will all go great with a R100/C100 III


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 24, 2020)

Non-video guy here, but I have a question:

If this rumor is true, and that a cinema to RF adapter is being offered, does that mean:
​a) A cine line of RF lenses is never happening?​b) Canon will not make an RF cine body?​c) Canon is just being wise and maximizing the RF platform's appeal to sell more R mount bodies?​d) Canon just wants to sell more PL lenses and this is a way to do it?​e) Canon would rather monetize mount conversion into a product (adaptor) rather than a service (an actual physical mount conversion)?​
I don't know if such adaptors were expected or a very big piece of news. Which is it, and why?

- A


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 24, 2020)

Speedbooster for RF or EF-M?


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 24, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Non-video guy here, but I have a question:
> 
> If this rumor is true, and that a cinema to RF adapter is being offered, does that mean:
> ​a) A cine line of RF lenses is never happening?​b) Canon will not make an RF cine body?​c) Canon is just being wise and maximizing the RF platform's appeal to sell more R mount bodies?​d) Canon just wants to sell more PL lenses and this is a way to do it?​e) Canon would rather monetize mount conversion into a product (adaptor) rather than a service (an actual physical mount conversion)?​
> ...



I think you're overthinking it. An RF Cinema camera is coming. Cinema people will want to use both PL and EF mount lenses on it (hence those adapters). Canon will likely release cine RF lenses eventually, but those are quite some time away.


----------



## amorse (Jul 24, 2020)

So the new rumoured RF body is very likely a cinema oriented camera?


----------



## amorse (Jul 24, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Non-video guy here, but I have a question:
> 
> If this rumor is true, and that a cinema to RF adapter is being offered, does that mean:
> ​a) A cine line of RF lenses is never happening?​b) Canon will not make an RF cine body?​c) Canon is just being wise and maximizing the RF platform's appeal to sell more R mount bodies?​d) Canon just wants to sell more PL lenses and this is a way to do it?​e) Canon would rather monetize mount conversion into a product (adaptor) rather than a service (an actual physical mount conversion)?​
> ...


I think if Canon were to release an RF-mount cinema camera, they'd need a way to on-board EF/PL users and that means bringing your current lineup of lenses to keep you satisfied until they can round out an RF cine lens line. I'd see this as an indication that an RF cinema camera is coming, and they may be looking at moving cine lens development to RF as well.


----------



## secant (Jul 24, 2020)

A speedbooster, is it going to be a for larger format / medium format lenses?


----------



## Mark3794 (Jul 24, 2020)

And still Canon can't make a EF to EF-M speedbooster.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 24, 2020)

A speedbooster from FF to APS-C/Super35 would have at least the following uses:


4K with EOS R without crop
4K in R5 crop mode to reduce heat output
Adapt EF to a hypothetical Super35 RF mount video-oriented body
Adapt EF to a hypothetical APS-C RF mount body
Shoot more manageable-sized stills with future high-res R body in crop mode


----------



## Ditboy (Jul 24, 2020)

Speedbooster! That is how they could get RF lenses to work with the M series. I hope! If not, I don't see a future for the M once the RF line is established. But with a speedbooster adapter the M series has a future. Just like it is now, your main line could be the RF, but you have a M camera and a couple lenses for travel, family, weekends, but with the speedbooster adapter, your M body could also be a backup/secondary body if needed. I have no desire to go full frame (big, heavy and expensive) and love my M5's (I have 3) and would welcome the rumors of a M upgrade equal to a 7D. I wouldn't buy into the RF line, but if the future includes a speedbooster adapter to adapt RF to EF-M, it guarantees a future for the M. If not, Fujifilm X series becomes the future for me.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 24, 2020)

Will speedbooster mean shallower DOF ? And will they may an 800mm F11 more of a F8?

Will AF still be possible with the canon speedbooster


----------



## Stuart (Jul 24, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> Speedbooster for RF or EF-M?


Would the speedbooster convert RF lenses for EF-M bodies - reuse your RF lens collection on a smaller body?


----------



## N-VB (Jul 24, 2020)

how about a TS-E adapter ?


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 24, 2020)

Stuart said:


> Will speedbooster mean shallower DOF ? And will they may an 800mm F11 more of a F8?
> 
> Will AF still be possible with the canon speedbooster



An FF to APS-C speedbooster would make a 800mm/11 FF image circle lens a roughly 500mm/7 crop image circle lens for all intents and purposes. That is, you’d get the same exposure, noise, diffraction, FoV and DoF on crop as on unboosted FF. I doubt Canon would release a booster that’s not compatible with AF.


----------



## padam (Jul 24, 2020)

Stuart said:


> Would the speedbooster convert RF lenses for EF-M bodies - reuse your RF lens collection on a smaller body?


No, you can only make one for SLR lenses where there is space for additional elements.

The RF lenses have a much newer, faster 12-pin communication system, e.g. they are not backwards compatible with anything, only RF-mount cameras.


----------



## Aregal (Jul 24, 2020)

That means we can use Sumires in beautiful 8K. Haha. In the mean time, I'll stick to my MTF adapter.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 24, 2020)

Speed booster- the other advantage of squeezing a full frame image circle down to APS-C size is that it gains about one extra f-stop.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2020)

I believe the APS-C speedbooster one is the idea I threw out a few days ago. If they're using the reduction in image circle down to the APS-C size, then you'd have a 1120mm f/8 on crop. If, on the other hand, it was a straight speed booster on full frame, you'd have a 560mm f/8 on full frame. Did I do that right?



[email protected] said:


> You all might be missing the real opportunity here: 800mm f/11 + RF-S speed booster on an RF-S body. Ratchet that image circle down to 1.6 crop, and you now have an effective 1120mm f/8. In fact, that might be the primary reason those f/11 lenses exist.









There may be a higher-end APS-C mirrorless announced in late 2020, early 2021 [CR2]


I actually want 45mp on a crop camera. Why? The 'extra reach' of the crop?




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## davidhfe (Jul 24, 2020)

And idea if this would this be an EF to RF or an RF to RF speedbooster? I guess I can see it either way...


----------



## padam (Jul 24, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> And idea if this would this be an EF to RF or an RF to RF speedbooster? I guess I can see it either way...


I already wrote it down, you can't attach it to a mirrorless lens, which uses all the available space for its optics, only SLR lenses which need a separate adapter, this EF to RF adapter can be exchanged for the Speed Booster adapter.


----------



## dichterDichter (Jul 24, 2020)

a cine body with the same lens system for the photo bodys would br awesome.


----------



## flip314 (Jul 24, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I believe the APS-C speedbooster one is the idea I threw out a few days ago. If they're using the reduction in image circle down to the APS-C size, then you'd have a 1120mm f/8 on crop. If, on the other hand, it was a straight speed booster on full frame, you'd have a 560mm f/8 on full frame. Did I do that right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason my first reply went into another thread, but speedboosters work by shrinking the image circle and effectively concentrating light. It works like a reverse teleconverter. If you take an 800mm f/11 lens and shrink it from full frame, you'll end up with something close to an 800mm f8 lens on APS-C. You don't get to keep the crop factor as well as gaining the stop.

Full frame to full frame speedboosters can't really exist because the resulting image circle won't still cover the whole frame. (I suppose theoretically the tilt-shift lenses might work since the original lens has a larger image circle than full frame --though I don't know by how much-- but you'd no longer be able to shift and keep a full frame image).


----------



## drama (Jul 24, 2020)

Aregal said:


> That means we can use Sumires in beautiful 8K. Haha. In the mean time, I'll stick to my MTF adapter.



I'd like to see some results from that set up, if you feel like sharing!


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 24, 2020)

N-VB said:


> how about a TS-E adapter ?


with AF & at least tilt would work fine with FF lenses on FF sensors.


----------



## gbc (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm more interested int why the R5 and R6 don't ship with at least the basic RF adapter. People have been waiting years for these cameras, and the price is a steep premium... The outlay for the R5 and even two RF lenses is over $5000. You can't include the $100 basic adapter? I feel like if the original R came with one, these should as well.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 24, 2020)

PL to RF and EF-Cinema Lock to RF are quite probable and will allow using existing PL/EF lenses to RF mount cameras.
But speed-booster is more interesting, and an indication that RF mount camera with APS-C or Super 35 sensor is going to appear. That would be great news for video shooters or anyone who wants RF mount camera with cropped sensor.


----------



## adigoks (Jul 24, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> A speedbooster from FF to APS-C/Super35 would have at least the following uses:
> 
> 
> 4K with EOS R without crop
> ...


damn... what a BIG BRAIN MOVE FOR SURE if its real .

edit :
after awhile...it got me thinking... that adapter makes R5 unable to record 4K 120P no?
also it maybe more suitable for R6 cause it FF 4K also overheat hard & there is no workaround other than shooting 1080p after that. canon can introduce 1.4X Crop 4k mode in future firmware. with that & speedbooster, R6 can record longer & doesn't lose it FullFrame look.


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Jul 24, 2020)

My R didn’t come with it, but Best Buy and others gave it away if you purchased the camera. still you’d think they would include it, because mine with kit lens was still 2899 and even that was a bundle to save $500 aka 3399.99 ‍♀


gbc said:


> I'm more interested int why the R5 and R6 don't ship with at least the basic RF adapter. People have been waiting years for these cameras, and the price is a steep premium... The outlay for the R5 and even two RF lenses is over $5000. You can't include the $100 basic adapter? I feel like if the original R came with one, these should as well.


----------



## masterpix (Jul 24, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


What about FD to RF adapter? That might be very useful for many people who still ahve FD glass?


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 24, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Hi, 

Thanks for the information! Are these the "cool" adapters previously alluded to?

Or are we still expecting more adapters?


----------



## Alam (Jul 24, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> If Canon could figure out a way to adapt M-series lenses to the RF and visa versa with backfocus correction optics, I would gladly pay handsomely for one...too bad I don't think anyone else would. Haha


I would, love the efm 22 and 28 macro will be amazing with RP focus stacking


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Jul 24, 2020)

Current speed-boosters on the market won't get a full stop from boosting the 50 f/1.0; it would be cool if we could with this one, but I doubt it.


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 24, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Non-video guy here, but I have a question:
> 
> If this rumor is true, and that a cinema to RF adapter is being offered, does that mean:
> ​a) A cine line of RF lenses is never happening?​b) Canon will not make an RF cine body?​c) Canon is just being wise and maximizing the RF platform's appeal to sell more R mount bodies?​d) Canon just wants to sell more PL lenses and this is a way to do it?​e) Canon would rather monetize mount conversion into a product (adaptor) rather than a service (an actual physical mount conversion)?​
> ...



F: none of the above (maybe partly C)? Baffled by E: why would any company want to tear apart bodies and lenses for permanent mount conversions?! Also the mounts are not just physically different but have different power and data capabilities that require the physical space of an adapter to solve to house the circuits and the physical mount conversion. Canon could never do permanent mount changes to most products directly for this reason. Adapters are the best solution until native products are pervasive, and also sure, maybe they make a few bucks on them during the transition. There have been some pretty innovative things already like the filter drop ins and control ring that make these cooler than just adapting lenses.

I'm 100% sure a cine line of both lenses and bodies IS happening. The RF mount has more data and power pins and a better flange distance for optics. The RF glass is turning out smaller and sharper than EF by slight to decent margins, and is the line getting all the new nano focus motors. Canon offers a de-click service to remove audible clicks for the control rings which shows you they are thinking pro video use. There is no chance they will not apply RF to cinema cameras and lenses, it would be an insane waste of developed technology and marketability. The rumors are all over it, the patents too, and of course it just seems common sense that they will do this.

Canon is making all these high quality lenses and adapters early with their first big R mount cameras to give us lots of easy choices to transition from EF to RF as quickly as possible while not having any customers feel compromised while Canon transitions their incredible EF lens lineup to the new RF mount. The adapters also will cover development and release cycles of specialty lenses. I'm not going to have any issue shooting a 5D4 and R5 side by side, for example, using all EF glass and an adapter at first, or continuing for as long as I need/want to. No pressure to upgrade now, but I have the option of both EF/RF worlds. Down the road when I have enough RF lenses, which I'm sure I will gradually add one at a time, I can get a second R5 or EOS R or whatever and maybe ditch the EF cameras, EF adapter and EF glass unless there is a good reason for still keeping it by then. 

Canon will need to begin filling in specialty lenses to really replace the EF mount, or get third parties to start making RF sooner than later. One area Canon is weak is astro capable landscape lenses. The EF 16-35iii was steller for coma and sharpness to the corners and could have been perfect, but had over 4 stops of vignette wide open. So I have to carry 3 different third party EF lenses to get the best night images at 14, 24, and 15-30mm (Two Samyang/Rokinon manual primes and the Tamron 15-30mm are about the best night astro landscape lenses you can get at any price). Tilt shift and a few other specialties lenses will also take a while to develop on RF.

No, I don't think Canon is playing any games, they are being more open and wise than certain past market choices to make lens and body options and combinations so easy to choose that all kinds of gear will sell, while gradually bridging the gap to RF tech.

With the 24-105, the 15-35, and the 100-500 RF glass, and a few other classic focal lengths many of us will be able to switch away from adapters sooner than later. Much different approach than Sony and others, who rolls out really expensive glass slowly on an old mount way behind their cameras, leaving many shooters using adapters for years. I'm pretty sure these adapters are a well designed and easy to cross bridge in time for EF to RF until the RF line and cameras are so mature that EF is left in honored history.


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Jul 24, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> And still Canon can't make a EF to EF-M speedbooster.


Maybe it's not a matter of "we can't make a EF to EF-M speedbooster" but a matter of "we won't make a EF to EF-M speedbooster"


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Jul 24, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> A speedbooster from FF to APS-C/Super35 would have at least the following uses:
> 
> 
> 4K with EOS R without crop
> ...


Also it could be compatible with the RED Komodo, which is a S35 camera.


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Jul 24, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> Baffled by E: why would any company want to tear apart bodies and lenses for permanent mount conversions?!



Canon already offers tech service to convert both their Cinema EOS cameras and lenses from one mount to another if available. Just a couple that I can think of are the C200 EF to PL conversion (the C200 originally wasn't available in PL and they offer the service), the C300 Mk II has the option of Canon swaping the EF mount for a EF-Cinema mount, which is more secure than the regular EF mount, and their Sumire Prime (which were announced last year) are available from factory only in PL, but you can ask them to convert into EF.

Also, adapters don't really work on high end professional sets. People don't want to take theirs chances, they want their lenses to be secured on the camera body and then rigged with follow focus motors and other accessories without reliability issues. Adapters are a potential problem because you're putting something between the camera body and the lens.

Once I had to rent a C300 Mark II to use with my Zeiss CP2 lenses. They didn`t had any PL mount C300 Mk II, so I've accepted the C300 Mk II with EF mount: huge mistake by me. I've converted the Zeiss CP2 lenses from PL to EF, mounted them on the camera andrigged my Nucleus N. The torque of the focus motors made the lens jitter everytime I had to pull focus.

I'm also going to shout out there first that if they're planning to launch a RF to EF-C adapter, they're probably planning at least a RF cinema/video camera or they're going to support RED's efforts on the Komodo.


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Jul 24, 2020)

Aregal said:


> That means we can use Sumires in beautiful 8K. Haha. In the mean time, I'll stick to my MTF adapter.
> View attachment 191519
> 
> View attachment 191520
> View attachment 191521


Are the Atlas yours? I'd love to hear your thoughts on them. Saw them at Cine Gear last year, was really interested in testing a little bit more before buying them.


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Jul 24, 2020)

masterpix said:


> What about FD to RF adapter? That might be very useful for many people who still ahve FD glass?


I'd like to, but it's unlikely. All the listed adapters are for mounts that Canon manufacture lenses for: Canon EF and Arri PL. They make sense in a business point of view because it's technology they are currently selling.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 25, 2020)

Canon, how about an variable length extension tube to allow my shorter EF lenses to act as macros or normal.

Jack


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 25, 2020)

WhatDoesMStandsFor said:


> Canon already offers tech service to convert both their Cinema EOS cameras and lenses from one mount to another if available. Just a couple that I can think of are the C200 EF to PL conversion (the C200 originally wasn't available in PL and they offer the service), the C300 Mk II has the option of Canon swaping the EF mount for a EF-Cinema mount, which is more secure than the regular EF mount, and their Sumire Prime (which were announced last year) are available from factory only in PL, but you can ask them to convert into EF.
> 
> Also, adapters don't really work on high end professional sets. People don't want to take theirs chances, they want their lenses to be secured on the camera body and then rigged with follow focus motors and other accessories without reliability issues. Adapters are a potential problem because you're putting something between the camera body and the lens.
> 
> ...



Ah makes sense. Now I feel dumb, the OP must have been talking cinema body mount swap out, that's not an area I know much about and so I was foolishly thinking mount conversion of non cinema bodies and lenses. As I was saying before though, I'm not sure old mounts can be easily converted mechanically AND electrically to the RF mount in small spaces if it is possible at all. Its not just the flange distance and bayonet spacing that changed, but the pinout and electronics capability of the mount. Would this be relevant in professional cinema use or are the lenses mostly fully manually operated? You know better than I. Still it seems to me the point of adapters is not a permanent solution or market play, but a transition tool to get the mass market cameras and lenses from EF to RF without customers equipment being driven to obsolescence, letting them choose when to transition bodies and lenses.


----------



## mppix (Jul 25, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> An FF to APS-C speedbooster would make a 800mm/11 FF image circle lens a roughly 500mm/7 crop image circle lens for all intents and purposes. That is, you’d get the same exposure, noise, diffraction, FoV and DoF on crop as on unboosted FF. I doubt Canon would release a booster that’s not compatible with AF.



While not wrong, this can be misread: a speedbooster is a "reverse" teleconverter. Teleconverters increase the image circle (magnify) but loose light on the sensor area (light is spread out more), speedboosters reduce the image circle, i.e. bundle all light from the FF area down to a smaller area.

A well designed super35 speed booster will make a 50mm/f1.2 lens look on a super 35 sensor exactly like the lens does on a FF sensor (without booster).


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 25, 2020)

gbc said:


> I'm more interested int why the R5 and R6 don't ship with at least the basic RF adapter. People have been waiting years for these cameras, and the price is a steep premium... The outlay for the R5 and even two RF lenses is over $5000. You can't include the $100 basic adapter? I feel like if the original R came with one, these should as well.



When the R was released there was not as much RF glass options yet and it was the first of its kind, so to sell bodies it made sense to include the basic adapter to motivate the purchase for EF owners. I think there were only a couple mid primes and a couple walk around mid zooms like the 24-105. Shortly after they filled out the typical trinity.

I think they have enough RF lenses out now that they want to 'suggest' you buy native glass. That 100-300 bucks for your first adapter (depends on type) could go to a native lens, especially if you are upgrading from R or RP and have an RF lens already. Also, many might want the control ring adapter, that was my preference. I'd rather not pay more for a basic adapter, and you cannot expect they would include something for nothing.

My guess is this was a marketing decision to leave out of the package both to sell more lenses, maximize profit and keep the price down vs. competitors bodies, and allow users to choose the adapter they really want without paying for one with the body.


----------



## gbc (Jul 25, 2020)

Shellbo6901 said:


> My R didn’t come with it, but Best Buy and others gave it away if you purchased the camera. still you’d think they would include it, because mine with kit lens was still 2899 and even that was a bundle to save $500 aka 3399.99 ‍♀


Oh you know what? I was totally wrong. It DIDN'T come with it... Just check my order.
Still... it SHOULD!


----------



## mppix (Jul 25, 2020)

flip314 said:


> For some reason my first reply went into another thread, but speedboosters work by shrinking the image circle and effectively concentrating light. It works like a reverse teleconverter. If you take an 800mm f/11 lens and shrink it from full frame, you'll end up with something close to an 800mm f8 lens on APS-C. You don't get to keep the crop factor as well as gaining the stop.
> 
> Full frame to full frame speedboosters can't really exist because the resulting image circle won't still cover the whole frame. (I suppose theoretically the tilt-shift lenses might work since the original lens has a larger image circle than full frame --though I don't know by how much-- but you'd no longer be able to shift and keep a full frame image).



Nitpicking:
A 800/f11 FF lens becomes a 500/f6.9 APS-C lens if you attach an "APS-C" 0.625x speedbooster.
Once you attach that lens to an APS-C camera, you will get pictures that are equivalent to 800/f11 FF.

If the amplification of the speedbooster and APS-C crop factor are not the same, then you get a residual (combined) crop factor of "SpeedBoosterAmplification*SensorCropFactor"


----------



## mppix (Jul 25, 2020)

padam said:


> No, you can only make one for SLR lenses where there is space for additional elements.
> 
> The RF lenses have a much newer, faster 12-pin communication system, e.g. they are not backwards compatible with anything, only RF-mount cameras.



Actually, this is possible at least in theory - if you can put a teleconverter between a mount and native lens, you can also put a speedbooster there.
In fact, it is a valid question whether the speedbooster is RF->RF or EF->RF.


----------



## Mickeyess (Jul 25, 2020)

I'd still like to see an adapter to let me use my old FD lenses on the RF mount.


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Jul 25, 2020)

Mickeyess said:


> I'd still like to see an adapter to let me use my old FD lenses on the RF mount.


A friend of mine does have several adapters. He always wanted a fullframe mirrorless cameras, mainly for stills, because he does like rangefinders and also some FD glass that he couldn't use on any DSLR without some drawbacks.

While talking to him, he suggested the Kipon adapters. I went to their website yesterday and came across this image:







So yeah, I'd say they're the guys to check it out. I'm pretty sure they have anFD to RF adapter that feels solid and reliable.


----------



## Twinix (Jul 25, 2020)

The First Komodo Out in the Wild


Hello all, A moderate tease. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2MrX6sFVJs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2MrX6sFVJs Last night I was very fortunate to pick up the first of the orangeish/gold batch of RED Komodos. First and foremost, happy birthday to Jarred and thank you for once...



www.reduser.net


----------



## Aregal (Jul 25, 2020)

drama said:


> I'd like to see some results from that set up, if you feel like sharing!


I had a day with them after a project to play with them. I shot some friends and my parents eating breakfast.


----------



## Aregal (Jul 25, 2020)

WhatDoesMStandsFor said:


> Are the Atlas yours? I'd love to hear your thoughts on them. Saw them at Cine Gear last year, was really interested in testing a little bit more before buying them.


Nah. We got them for a project but ended up not using it. They were dead weight we had to lug to every location for 3 days. We used a 1Dxii and a bunch of Canon L-series lenses instead. Haha; producer’s call.


----------



## drama (Jul 25, 2020)

Aregal said:


> I had a day with them after a project to play with them. I shot some friends and my parents eating breakfast.



Neat! thanks for showing.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 25, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> When the R was released there was not as much RF glass options yet and it was the first of its kind, so to sell bodies it made sense to include the basic adapter to motivate the purchase for EF owners. I think there were only a couple mid primes and a couple walk around mid zooms like the 24-105. Shortly after they filled out the typical trinity.
> 
> I think they have enough RF lenses out now that they want to 'suggest' you buy native glass. That 100-300 bucks for your first adapter (depends on type) could go to a native lens, especially if you are upgrading from R or RP and have an RF lens already. Also, many might want the control ring adapter, that was my preference. I'd rather not pay more for a basic adapter, and you cannot expect they would include something for nothing.
> 
> My guess is this was a marketing decision to leave out of the package both to sell more lenses, maximize profit and keep the price down vs. competitors bodies, and allow users to choose the adapter they really want without paying for one with the body.


Not sure where you are but in the UK anyone who buys an R6 or R5 and registers it with Canon can claim a free adapter.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 25, 2020)

Mickeyess said:


> I'd still like to see an adapter to let me use my old FD lenses on the RF mount.


Maybe Metabones or other third party will do this, but Canon has no reason to do it. They no longer sell FD glass.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 25, 2020)

Speedbooster probably means there's an R body or Cinema APS-C camera with an RF mount coming. I bet that the next RF mount camera is basically the C-100 mk III that never came.


----------



## geffy (Jul 25, 2020)

speedbooster for R, unlikely maybe rf lenses on the m to snooker the viltrox ef one, i guess they could add a lens to compensate for the film plane distance problem


----------



## dak3 (Jul 25, 2020)

My prediction on the next Canon entry cine-camera based on Canon's track-record:
Canon C100 Mark III w/RF Mount and EF adapter, or two separate fixed mount options. 
4:2:0 8bit internal 4k (30fps) @ 100Mbps (and 4:2:2 8bit HDMI external output). 
Dual Pixel Autofocus (2nd Gen) w/facial tracking up to 80% of sensor area (only with EF-S lenses). 
And there you have it! Mediocre improvements with a lot to be desired for another $5,400 just to keep the features of the C200, C300 MII, C500 MII, and C700 relevant in the market.


----------



## geffy (Jul 25, 2020)

padam said:


> No, you can only make one for SLR lenses where there is space for additional elements.
> 
> The RF lenses have a much newer, faster 12-pin communication system, e.g. they are not backwards compatible with anything, only RF-mount cameras.


you can increase the film plane distance with lenses


----------



## padam (Jul 25, 2020)

geffy said:


> you can increase the film plane distance with lenses


If you want to end up with something that does not focus to infinity then sure.

Again, as I said, the Speed Booster fits in that empty space between the SLR lens and the mirrorless body (normally it is a simple adapter) that has a smaller sensor (or video crop area) to focus the light.
All the rest does not make any practical sense.


----------



## slclick (Jul 25, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> When the R was released there was not as much RF glass options yet and it was the first of its kind, so to sell bodies it made sense to include the basic adapter to motivate the purchase for EF owners. I think there were only a couple mid primes and a couple walk around mid zooms like the 24-105. Shortly after they filled out the typical trinity.
> 
> I think they have enough RF lenses out now that they want to 'suggest' you buy native glass. That 100-300 bucks for your first adapter (depends on type) could go to a native lens, especially if you are upgrading from R or RP and have an RF lens already. Also, many might want the control ring adapter, that was my preference. I'd rather not pay more for a basic adapter, and you cannot expect they would include something for nothing.
> 
> My guess is this was a marketing decision to leave out of the package both to sell more lenses, maximize profit and keep the price down vs. competitors bodies, and allow users to choose the adapter they really want without paying for one with the body.


Just keep an eye on street deals from CPW, adapters are sweetening the pot every so often.


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Jul 25, 2020)

Aregal said:


> Nah. We got them for a project but ended up not using it. They were dead weight we had to lug to every location for 3 days. We used a 1Dxii and a bunch of Canon L-series lenses instead. Haha; producer’s call.


Such a shame when this happens.=(


----------



## WhatDoesMStandsFor (Jul 25, 2020)

dak3 said:


> My prediction on the next Canon entry cine-camera based on Canon's track-record:
> Canon C100 Mark III w/RF Mount and EF adapter, or two separate fixed mount options.
> 4:2:0 8bit internal 4k (30fps) @ 100Mbps (and 4:2:2 8bit HDMI external output).
> Dual Pixel Autofocus (2nd Gen) w/facial tracking up to 80% of sensor area (only with EF-S lenses).
> And there you have it! Mediocre improvements with a lot to be desired for another $5,400 just to keep the features of the C200, C300 MII, C500 MII, and C700 relevant in the market.


It's not only codec options that make those cameras relevant in the market. Canon learned a major lesson with the C200 by not putting an intermediate codec inside with 4:2:2 10bit, that made a lot of people wait and the go for the BM Pocket cameras when they were launched, Panasonic EVA1 (which came around by the same time) and even the EOS R (which offers 4:2:2 10 bit externally). The lastest cameras shows that they at least are providing options: C500 Mk II and C300 Mk III do offer 4:2:2 10bit and RAW internally, the 1Dx Mk III and EOS R5 offers both as well and the R6 offer 4:2:2 10bit.

The problem here (or dare I say, what separates them) with the 1Dx Mk III, R5 and R6 are 4:2:2 10bit on H265, which is still a pain to edit in NLE while the C500 Mk II and C300 Mk III are 4:2:2 10bit on H264, being accepted by all NLE softwares. If they're launching a new Cinema camera, my bet is that they'll focus on having the 4:2:2 10bit based on H264 for ease of use for most professional environments, and will leave the H265 for the hybrid cameras.


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 26, 2020)

N-VB said:


> how about a TS-E adapter ?


One issue here is that few EF lenses have the image circle for any significant shift, and those that do often have stops built into the mount to stop it being a problems from reflected light in normal use
Of course if you want to use a crop sensor it's easier, but how big a market picks APS-C and then wants tilt/shift? in a predictable (i.e. not lensbaby style) way.

Whilst a few mm of shift would be useful, I'd rather they bring forward the real RF T/S lenses ;-)

BTW T/S adapters like the Fotodiox one I use with my M645 lenses are seriously useful - I tested one on an RP and when I get a mirrorless update for my 5Ds, those old lenses will have even more use









Fotodiox tilt-shift lens adapter - using MF lenses on a mirrorless camera


Review of the Fotodiox TLT ROKR tilt-shift lens adapter for mounting medium format lenses on mirrorless cameras. M645 to Canon RF and M645 to Nikon Z




www.northlight-images.co.uk


----------



## definedphotography (Jul 26, 2020)

gbc said:


> I'm more interested int why the R5 and R6 don't ship with at least the basic RF adapter.



They both ship with them here in NZ - the R shipped with one as well. Mind you, the R5 is just under $7800NZD so its possibly added into the cost


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jul 28, 2020)

Not sure how I missed this until now... but a RF FF>APS-C speedbooster would be a nice stop gap for unlimited 4k 30p (via crop mode) on the R5 w/o resorting to a wider lens.


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Aug 5, 2020)

Canon really missed the mark bc the new breakthrough drop-in filters are dope. it'd kind of be cool to see a camera/lens combo made from scratch that was specifically made for an adapter with all those drop ins. i kid of wish the rf lenses weren't so enticing now that the filters are out.


----------

